

Reasoning Training Alters Structural Connectivity in Brain - tokenadult
http://www.frontiersin.org/Neuroanatomy/10.3389/fnana.2012.00032/full

======
jerf
Followup article: Probably Everything Alters Structural Connectivity In The
Brain.

~~~
ryanmolden
Yeah, as far as I know (IANANS - I am not a nuero-scientist) learning
_anything_ alters connectivity, in fact most theories of knowledge/learning
hypothesize that it is the very network of connectivity that underlies
knowledge.

~~~
colanderman
Indeed, from the article:

 _Changes in DTI measures, principally increases in fractional anisotropy
(FA), have been observed following training programs as diverse as juggling,
meditation, and working memory._

